# Rose mr. ride 4 aus 2011 oder lieber 2012 version?



## schneller_eddy (31. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann ein Rose mr.Ride 4 mit xt ausstattung und fox 32 talas gabel haben,

es handelt sich um ein ausstellungsstück von 2011 mit kratzern...

bei rose wird der ehemalige preis mit  1600 euro angegeben,

ich kann das teil für 1300 mit pedalen haben (50 euro hab ich runtergehandelt wegen der kratzer)

meine frage: ich hab im netz auf der rose konfigurator seite das mr.ride  xt 2011 für 1427 euro gesehen, allerdings mit einer fox f29 fit rlc...

ist das ein guter deal, oder müsste das rad etwas mehr runtergesetzt  sein...alle einzelstücke auf der rose seite sind stärker reduziert...
also vorjahresmodell und ausstellungsstück? da sollte doch noch was drin sein...

davon mal abgesehen...ich stecke zwischen den rahmengrössen m und l...

da die front beim mr. ride ja eher hoch ist, habe ich schiss, etwas zu gemächlich unterwegs zu sein mit rahmengrösse l

ich hab beide grössen im laden probiert, beide haben etwas...

können die besitzer vom mr. ride mit ähnlichem problem ein tipp geben, da so ein "im laden ausprobieren" keinen richtigen eindruck vermittelt...

vielen dank für eure tipps,

eddy


----------



## GeorgeP (31. März 2012)

ich würde mich für das 2012 entscheiden....

Was dein rahmengrößenproblem angeht, ich hab zwar ein GC stecke aber auch zwischen M und L
Hatte mich auf den verkäufer verlassen und das L genommen, fühle mich aber im nachhinein auf einem M rahmen wohler. 

Bei so etwas musst einfach auf dein bauchgefühl hören, die entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen !

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (31. März 2012)

Wie groß bist du?

Fahre zwar kein 29er, aber bei der Beratung zum GC im Bocholt wurde mir zu einem L-Rahmen geraten, den wollte ich aber nach einer Probefahrt absolut nicht und habe mich entgegen der Beratung für M entschieden und dies war genau richtig, denn L wäre mir fürs Trailsurfen definitiv zu groß gewesen.

Ne Talas brauchst du in einem 29er HT meiner Meinung nicht wirklich, da sie schlechter anspricht als die normale F32 RLC oder eine RS Reba.

Wenn du XT haben willst dann greif doch zum 2012 Mr Ride 2 nimm für 42  aus dem Konfigurator die XT-Kurbel dazu. 
Das Ride 2 hat die RS Reba dran, die zwar nicht den Fox Eisdielen-Bling-Bling-Faktor hat (den eh kein Mensch braucht!) aber sorglos ist und mindestens ganuso gut funktioniert. 
Die Bremsen kannst du bei Bedarf im Konfiguartor kostenlos gegen eine Elixir 5 tauschen. So hast du für 1341 ein Neurad! Wenn noch Geld übrig ist dann die Schwalbe Performence Reifen (die auch auf dem 4er sind), gegen was vernünftiges tauschen und gut ist!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## V.Finch (1. April 2012)

Hallo,

poste doch bitte Deine Maße. Auch ich schwankte zwischen M (wg. Schrittlänge) und L (Körpergröße), entschied mich nach einem Telefonat mit Rose für "L", da ich eher Touren fahre. _*Für meine Belange*_ somit die perfekte Entscheidung.
Bike: 2012er Mr. Ride 2 mit Bremsen- und Kurbelupgrade auf XT.

Viele Grüße


----------

